# Local Haunt Story



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Story in the local paper.


----------



## TJRob (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats very cool!!! :coolvil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a very nice story
kudos


----------

